# And now say goodbye to $100,000 more because a commissioner broke the law



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...ants-legal-analysis-of-ATV-trespass-case.html

Not only do they want to pay $50,000 worth of his fines, first they want to waste $100,000 investigating what is an obvious case of a commissioner breaking the law and the BLM made him an example. You did the crime now face the music. You thought you were big and bad when you led an illegal atv parade, now be a man and face your punishment.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally our tax dollars are saved for once
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35222632&ni...-commissioners-illegal-atv-ride&s_cid=queue-3

I don't know how many contacted people over this but it was a win.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Finally our tax dollars are saved for once
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35222632&ni...-commissioners-illegal-atv-ride&s_cid=queue-3
> 
> I don't know how many contacted people over this but it was a win.


Yes but did you see our idiot governor put up 10K of his SUPPOSED own money. Bet you dollars to donuts those are taxpayer dollars.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yes but did you see our idiot governor put up 10K of his SUPPOSED own money. Bet you dollars to donuts those are taxpayer dollars.


I did, at least it wasn't $100,000 from one criminal to another. The donations show just how personal and buddy buddy our states tax dollars are utilized. The more I see the more I hate the people in charge of our state and counties. If they aren't welds ring tax dollars to themselves there's others complaining about the Feds causing low school enrollment. A bunch of backward, hypocritical,crooks. Thanks to everyone dumb enough to elect and reelect these same foolish individuals.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I generally avoid the comments sections of online articles, but was pretty pleasantly surprised to see that most were pretty rational and condemnatory towards both the misguided San Juan Commissioner as well as Governor Herbert. Almost had to double check I was looking at KSL and not the SLTrib. Any person that is not already drunk from the Kool-Aid can see that this ride was asinine as well as the offer of state lawmakers' money to support the guy who knowingly and willfully disobeyed the law. 

I generally don't care what the politicians do in their personal lives, but I think it speaks volumes that a lot of the Republican lawmakers were emptying their wallets on the table to start a private fund of support for this clown. 

The BLM is in an untenable position trying to balance multiple usage of the land. Considering that as well as other regulatory constraints, I think they do a generally sufficient job. Not perfect, but not the villains they are made out to be by certain groups.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> The BLM is in an untenable position trying to balance multiple usage of the land. Considering that as well as other regulatory constraints, I think they do a generally sufficient job. Not perfect, but not the villains they are made out to be by certain groups.


With the positions the BLM and Forest Service are constantly in I don't know why anyone would envy trying to manage the land. Both agencies do what I would consider a good job(with the hands they're dealt). They find somewhat of a decent middle considering everyone wants everything their way completely.they are constantly having their budgets cut, and have fire fighting bills so high it's unimaginable. Then our lovely republican state representatives which are the same officials voting to have their budgets cut complain they aren't doing a good job and somehow fathom a state budget could somehow absorb the cost these two agencies spend every year. We put some really stupid people's charge of this state and country.


----------

